# Meet Mama Annie



## PinkMartini (Aug 8, 2005)

I'm new here and Annie's story is in my intro post, but basically she was abandoned by my neighbors when they moved, we took her in, found out she was pregnant and have had her ever since. She had 4 kittens about 10 weeks ago and we've found homes for 3 of them. We still have a little male. So on to the pictures  

Mama kitty, Annie










Annie and the babies, with my yorkie looking in on the kitties










Mama and kitties


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Annie looks barely out of kittenhood herself. 
What beautiful markings.She must be very trusting of
your Yorkie to let him that close with her babies!


----------



## PinkMartini (Aug 8, 2005)

Mitts & Tess said:


> Annie looks barely out of kittenhood herself.
> What beautiful markings.She must be very trusting of
> your Yorkie to let him that close with her babies!


Yea, she's just over 2 years old. She's such a sweetie, her and my dogs are best friends!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Awwwww she is soooo cute! And it looks like two of the babies are pointed! So precious. They look so fuzzy soft and adorable that I just want to snuggle my face right in there with them. Post more pictures!!!


----------



## PinkMartini (Aug 8, 2005)

ForJazz said:


> And it looks like two of the babies are pointed!


What does 'pointed' mean? Like I said, I'm pretty new to the 'cat world'


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Their extremites are darker -- like a siamese cat. The face, ears, feet, and tail develop color first, and remain darker than the rest of the body.


----------



## zoeae (Feb 21, 2005)

Very nice pictures. Cute kittens. She is lucky to have you.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

The mommy looks so young! The babies are adorable and in the last picture I love how the tabby is holding on :luv


----------



## The Cat Whisperer (Jul 23, 2005)

very cute!!
Good for you for rescuing them!!! :thumb


----------



## PinkMartini (Aug 8, 2005)

ForJazz said:


> Their extremites are darker -- like a siamese cat. The face, ears, feet, and tail develop color first, and remain darker than the rest of the body.


Oh, ok. Thanks for explaining it  The one little boy we still have is pointed. He's white except for his tail; feet and ears are a dark grey. He's the 2nd to last from the right in the last picture, right next to the dark tabby hanging on to him


----------



## SammyO (Nov 27, 2004)

She is beautiful and so are her kittens! I don't know how you didn't resist keeping them all! :wink:


----------



## PinkMartini (Aug 8, 2005)

SammyO said:


> She is beautiful and so are her kittens! I don't know how you didn't resist keeping them all! :wink:


Yes, it was very hard - for me anyways... Very easy decision for my fiance :roll:


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

PinkMartini said:


> ForJazz said:
> 
> 
> > Their extremites are darker -- like a siamese cat. The face, ears, feet, and tail develop color first, and remain darker than the rest of the body.
> ...


So what color is the one to the left of the pointed guy? Is he all white still? I thought he looked like he was going to turn into a red or cream pointed kitty -- red and especially cream points take a lot longer to develop their color. 

So what was your fiance's decision and why was it easy? Not to keep any?


----------



## PinkMartini (Aug 8, 2005)

ForJazz said:


> PinkMartini said:
> 
> 
> > ForJazz said:
> ...


His body is still all white with his ears and face turning a darker color - it actually looks like it might be turning redish... His tail is still dark though. Do you have any pictures of cream/red pointed kitties? I'd love to compare.

My fiance isn't a cat person. He didn't even want to take Annie in, but I wasn't going to let her have her kittens outside. We have 2 dogs besides her and he has always been a dog person. :roll:

Here's a link to a new thread I made with pictures of him:

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=226573#226573


----------



## Katten Minnaar (Mar 18, 2005)

Awww mommy is so cute  I can not understand why anyone would want to leave her as she is beautiful but I am glad you have taken her in  

The Kittens are beautiful  

Sorry to hear your fiance isn't a cat person but a dog person instead. I think from what u said you have 2 dogs, could you not say...why can't i have 2 cats because i love cats and we have 2 dogs and you love dogs. Something like that, you never know he may give in.

Good luck

Eva x


----------



## Jbabee79 (Dec 31, 2003)

that last photo is totally adorable!! Look at the little one at the end LOL!


----------



## TaLi RodrigueZ (Dec 31, 2003)

haha...The little one that is trapped under the rest in that last picture is adorable


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

cute doggie and kitties


----------

